# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal 2018



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2018 às 15:45)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2018.*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data:
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2017
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2016
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
- Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

Solos saturados em boa parte das regiões Norte e Centro:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2018 às 18:29)

Vaga de frio de Fevereiro: Temperaturas mínimas do dia 3


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

*Janeiro de 2018 seco e quente*

Janeiro de 2018 registou um valor médio da temperatura média do ar de 9.04ºC, valor este que foi +0.23ºC superior ao respetivo normal. Valores da temperatura média superiores aos deste mês ocorreram em 35% dos anos, desde 1931.

O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 13.79°C foi superior ao normal em +0.70ºC, o que só ocorreu em  20% dos anos, desde 1931. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 4.30ºC foi inferior ao normal em -0.24ºC.

Janeiro apresentou uma grande variabilidade em termos de valores da temperatura , sendo de realçar os valores de temperatura mínima registados nos dias 3 e 4 de janeiro, muito superiores ao normal e no dia 15 muito inferiores ao normal. Também de salientar os valores de temperatura máxima acima do normal, entre 28 e 31 de janeiro.

Em relação à precipitação o mês de janeiro classificou-se como seco, com um valor médio de precipitação em Portugal continental (76.5 mm) que corresponde a 65 % do valor normal. Nos últimos 15 anos, apenas em 5 anos o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em janeiro foi superior ao valor normal (1971-2000). De referir que é o 10º mês consecutivo com valores de precipitação mensal inferiores ao normal.

No final deste mês cerca de 56% do território estava em seca severa, 40% em seca moderada e 4% em seca fraca. Verificou-se no final do mês, e relativamente ao apuramento preliminar de 15 de janeiro, um aumento da área em situação de seca severa, em particular nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20180205
/GEpqDFtFjsUQRymxrzHH/cli_20180101_20180131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Fonte: IPMA

Janeiro quente, com uma anomalia na média de +0.23ºC, então quando for de +1ºC vai ser o quê? escaldante, com uma anomalia tão pouco significativa ficava melhor Janeiro seco e normal, mas como seco e normal não ficava muito bem, resolveram colocar quente, sinceramente não vi grande calor em Janeiro. 

Em Dezembro, o IPMA fez este título *Dezembro de 2017 em Portugal continental continuou seco, *mas nem uma palavra em relação ao frio, já que o mês de Dezembro teve uma média inferior à normal em -0.68ºC, mas aí não foi frio. 

Anda tudo, ao sabor do aquecimento global, mas quando a temperatura é abaixo da média nem uma palavra.

Deve ser o estagiário, só aprendeu na faculdade o aquecimento global.


----------



## Eclipse (6 Fev 2018 às 21:41)

@algarvio1980 ja tinha reparado nisso nos relatorios mensais do IPMA pelo menos de há uns meses a esta parte... destaque sempre para anomalias positivas (meses "quentes" nem que seja por +0,1c) e nem menção (nos titulos, na pagina de entrada) quando há anomalias negativas...

Não sei se é intencional mas até parece...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2018 às 00:13)

Continuação do frio, dia 5 de Fevereiro, 0ºC no cabo de Sagres é quase milagre


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2018 às 09:30)

O 1º lugar de hoje dia 7 vai para Miranda do Douro com -7,3ºC, a destacar uns impressionantes -5,3ºC em Aljezur:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

Mínimas do dia 6 e 7 de Fevereiro, com absolutos de *-7,7ºC *em Bragança e Miranda do Douro:











De notar Aljezur, *-5,6ºC *de mínima numa latitude bem a Sul e ainda por cima perto do mar, é quase um fenómeno aquela região.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2018 às 16:46)

E o dia mais frio do ano, vai para 8 de Fevereiro:






Carrazêda de Ansiães e Miranda do Douro:* -7,8ºC*
Bragança:* -7,1ºC*
Penhas Douradas: *-6,5ºC*
Mirandela: *-6,3ºC*
Sabugal: *-6ºC*

Mais uma vez, de notar os *-5,8ºC* de Aljezur


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2018 às 12:12)

Mesmo considerando a temperatura média diária, foi um dos dias mais frios deste inverno, junto com os dias 6 e 7. 

A mínima mais baixa da temporada acho que continua a ser o valor de -8,3ºC de Miranda do Douro, no dia 2 de dezembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2018 às 20:59)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Janeiro de 2018 no Algarve clique aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2018 às 00:35)

Lamas de Mouro com uns surpreendentes *-8,6ºC* de mínima, a marcar a mínima absoluta do IPMA para este ano:

Dados do dia 24 de Fevereiro:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2018 às 10:41)

Dados de precipitação e rajada máxima de ontem, na ilha da Madeira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

Dia 1 de Março:


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

57 mm em cacela no mês de Fevereiro. Quase na média, quase...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

De notar esta rajada na estação mais ignorada do IPMA, das Ilhas Selvagens, no dia 1 de Março:







Possivelmente recorde para esta recente estação.

E as rajadas na Madeira, também para salientar o dia 3 de Março:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

Desculpem mais uma coisa, o relatório de Fevereiro já saiu: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...JPJzOx/cli_20180201_20180228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

*Rercordes novos:*






*Resumo do mês:






Temperatura abaixo de 0ºC:






Precipitação:






Indíce de Seca (Que seja finalmente o último mês em que vemos mais de 80% do território a castanho):




*


----------



## Thomar (10 Mar 2018 às 10:24)

Belos acumulados ontem!


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 15:29)




----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Solos saturados em boa parte do país:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Dia 14 de Março, Lamas de Mouro ganha, expectável:






Deve ter sido o dia mais violento em termos de vento em Portugal, muitas rajadas acima dos 80 km/h, Ponte de Lima "ganha" com *110,2 kmh*, mas não temos informação do Cabo Raso ou Cabo da Roca:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 16:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia 14 de Março, Lamas de Mouro ganha, expectável:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apostaria sem dúvida no Cabo da Roca, nestes eventos aquela ponto não dá hipótese, uma arriba com 140 metros de altitude é aquela base. Na praia Grande,Sintra foi aos 93 km/h, portanto...deve ter sido extremo no Cabo da Roca.


----------



## 1337 (15 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

Realmente o vento foi impressionante na passagem da frente, mas quem diria 110 km/h por aqui, acho que foi a primeira vez que assisto a uma rajada dessas por cá


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:30)

Já não há amarelo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2018 às 20:36)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Fevereiro de 2018 no Algarve clique *aqui*.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2018 às 13:52)

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/current/statements/scs64.pdf






Aqui foram batidos recordes de T em Dez e Jan.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2018 às 19:08)

O relatório preliminar de março já saiu:
*"O mês de março de 2018 em Portugal Continental foi extremamente chuvoso e muito frio.*
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em março, 272 mm, foi cerca de *4 vezes* o valor médio mensal e foi o 2º março mais chuvoso desde 1931, com um valor muito próximo de março 2001, 274 mm, o março mais chuvoso desde 1931:




Março de 2018 foi ainda, em algumas estações, o mais chuvoso desde o início das respetivas séries:




De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, no final do mês de março, Portugal continental já não se encontra em seca meteorológica. A ocorrência de valores muito elevados da quantidade de precipitação em todo o território do continente, tiveram como consequência o final da situação de seca meteorológica que se verificava desde abril de 2017:




(...)
Março de 2018 foi o mais frio desde 2000, com anomalia da temperatura média de - 1.6 °C.
O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, inferior ao valor normal em cerca de 2.6 °C, corresponde ao valor mais baixo desde 2000. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar foi inferior ao normal em 0.6 °C; valores da temperatura mínima inferiores aos agora registados ocorreram em 25% dos anos (desde 1931)."


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 21:35)

*Segundo março mais chuvoso desde 1931 põe Portugal fora da "seca meteorológica”*
2 abr 2018 19:33

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) informou hoje que este foi o segundo mês de março mais chuvoso desde 1931, referindo que Portugal continental “já não se encontra em seca meteorológica”.

“O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em março, 272 mm, foi cerca de quatro vezes o valor médio mensal e foi o segundo março mais chuvoso desde 1931, com um valor muito próximo de março 2001”, refere o IPMA em comunicado.

O mês de março de 2001 registou valor médio da quantidade de precipitação de 274 mm, sendo o março mais chuvoso desde 1931.

Segundo o documento, no final do mês de março, Portugal continental já não se encontrava em seca meteorológica.

“A ocorrência de valores muito elevados da quantidade de precipitação em todo o território do continente, tiveram como consequência o final da situação de seca meteorológica que se verificava desde abril de 2017”, salienta.

Apenas uma pequena região no sotavento algarvio ainda se encontra na classe de seca fraca, acrescenta.

O mês de março de 2018 foi o mais frio desde 2000.

“O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, inferior ao valor normal em cerca de 2.6 °C, corresponde ao valor mais baixo desde 2000”, salienta, explicando que ao longo do mês os valores de temperatura do ar estiveram “persistentemente inferiores” aos valores médios.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-1931-poe-portugal-fora-da-seca-meteorologica


----------



## criz0r (2 Abr 2018 às 22:17)

Excelente notícia quando a chuva ainda se pretende manter em todo o território nos próximos tempos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Abr 2018 às 23:42)

Brutal contraste entre Fevereiro e Março, *mais de 80% do território* em seca severa, passou a *0%*! Superou em tudo o de 2013, até na anomalia de temperatura.

E sobre apenas terem havido 2 dias com temperatura máxima acima da média!?  

E uma anomalia de *-2,6ºC* na máxima, têm noção da quantidade de anos que é preciso ir atrás para ver esse valor _em qualquer mês?_ Se posse positiva até já estavamos habituados, mas este valor, por muito que pareça insgnificante, é um recorde de não ser deixado de lado neste século quente.


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2018 às 23:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> O relatório preliminar de março já saiu:
> *"O mês de março de 2018 em Portugal Continental foi extremamente chuvoso e muito frio.*
> O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em março, 272 mm, foi cerca de *4 vezes* o valor médio mensal e foi o 2º março mais chuvoso desde 1931, com um valor muito próximo de março 2001, 274 mm, o março mais chuvoso desde 1931:
> 
> ...



Impressionante recuperação quando o cenário se adivinhava negro! Bastou um mês bem regado para não só os piores pesadelos não se concretizarem, como os melhores sonhos se tornarem realidade ou perto disso!


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2018 às 01:05)

Certamente muitos recordes de temperatura por essa europa fora.


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2018 às 01:27)

142 mm em Faro. Nada de extraordinario, apesar de ser um excelente valor. Estou mais impressionado com os valores do Alentejo. A ver se saem os valores das estacoes da Dir. Reg. de Agricultura do Algarve. 

Cacela (2017): 90.4 mm
Patacao (2017): 105.4 mm
Cacela (2013): 143.6 mm
Patacao (2013): 222 mm
Patacao (2011): 103.8 mm
Cacela (2011): 195.8 mm
Tavira (2011): 139.8 mm
Castro Marim (2006): 101.8 mm

Podera ser o segundo Marco mais chuvoso de sempre a nivel nacional, mas olhando para valores do passado no Algarve nao foi nada fora do comum. Seria sim se houvesse acumulados acima dos 150/200 mm nas estacoes do litoral...


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2018 às 11:25)

Ja temos dados para Marco. Eis os acumulados para o mes seguidos dos acumulados para o ano hidrologico:

Cacela: 168 mm (347)

Tavira: 170 mm (371)

Junqueira, Castro Marim: 160 mm (381)

Santo Estevao: 187 mm (370)

Maragota, Luz de Tavira: 207 mm (465)

Patacao: 238 mm (464)

Alte: 232 mm (465)

Messines: 214 mm (468)

Alcantarilha: 184 mm (379)

Silves: 217 mm (436)

Arrochela, Silves: 193 mm (406)

Lagoa: 144 mm (336)

Portimao: 199 mm (456)

Aljezur: 153 mm (331)

Temos portanto um Marco muito acima da media, um dos mais chuvosos das ultimas decadas, talvez o mais chuvoso desde que ha registos em algumas estacoes. Contudo o ano hidrologico continua com um acumulado abaixo da media. Ainda assim, algumas estacoes (Patacao, Maragota ou Portimao, por ex.) poderao acabar na media se este trimestre for normal a chuvoso em termos de acumulado.

Este Marco so veio compensar um pouco o ultimo trimestre de 2017, um dos mais secos de sempre na regiao.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2018 às 13:13)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Março de 2018 no Algarve clique aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2018 às 21:22)

Resumo do boletim climatológico de Maio: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ofbrMu/cli_20180501_20180531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

"O mês de maio de 2018 em Portugal Continental foi muito seco em relação à precipitação e normal em relação à temperatura do ar.
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em maio, *38.5 mm*, corresponde a cerca de *54 %* do valor normal mensal.
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, *16.07 °C,* foi *próximo do normal (+0.34 °C)*."






Acho que já podemos respirar fundo, estamos bem aviados para o Verão.


----------



## 1337 (7 Jun 2018 às 00:44)

53.6 mm no Pinhão em apenas uma hora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2018 às 12:47)

1337 disse:


> 53.6 mm no Pinhão em apenas uma hora



Foi na tal tarde onde ocorreram diversas inundações e enxurradas na região. A EM do IPMA ficou offline nessa hora, mas o pluviómetro também já não funcionava correctamente há bastante tempo. Por sorte, há uma EM privada na região e foi possível ter registos.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2018 às 08:10)

Só para completar a informação:

*PRIMAVERA FRIA E EXTREMAMENTE CHUVOSA*

(...)
*A Primavera em Portugal Continental foi caracterizada por valores da temperatura média do ar inferiores ao normal e da quantidade de precipitação muito superiores ao valor normal classificando-se como fria e extremamente chuvosa *(Figura 2).

O total da quantidade de precipitação ocorrida nos meses de março a maio, 429 mm, corresponde a cerca de 200 % do valor médio e é a 3ª primavera mais chuvosa desde 1931 (depois de 1936 e 1956).

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 13.19 °C, foi inferior ao normal em 0.41 °C. Valores de temperatura média do ar inferiores aos desta primavera ocorreram em cerca de 30% dos anos, desde 1931. Foi a 3ª primavera mais fria desde 2000 (depois de 2016 e 2013).

Os valores médios da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar foram inferiores ao normal, -0.35 °C e -0.46 °C respetivamente e correspondem ao 3º valor mais baixo desde 2000 (depois de 2016 e 2013).


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2018 às 23:53)

As temperaturas diurnas de hoje em Portugal Continental foram muito inferiores aos valores normais para esta época do ano


----------



## PedroGPRO (9 Jun 2018 às 00:04)

Atualização do IPMA da previsão a longo prazo , 11 junho a 8 julho 2018 . Continuamos com as temperaturas abaixo do normal ...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

*Governo dos Açores acompanha e avalia efeitos da seca prolongada na ilha Terceira*

O Governo dos Açores garantiu hoje que está a acompanhar e a avaliar os efeitos da seca prolongada na ilha Terceira e caso seja necessário intervir para apoiar os agricultores nos prejuízos resultantes dessa situação.
Numa nota divulgada hoje pelo executivo açoriano, o secretário regional da Agricultura e Florestas refere que "o Governo dos Açores está a acompanhar e a avaliar, conjuntamente com a Associação Agrícola da Ilha Terceira, os efeitos da seca prolongada que está a atingir o setor agrícola".
O executivo acrescenta que "não se demitirá das suas responsabilidades caso seja necessário intervir para apoiar os agricultores nos prejuízos resultantes dessa situação".

Destak

Boletim Climatológico Mensal dos Açores - Abril de 2018


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2018 às 11:58)

Tomando 2015 e 2008 como os anos mais quentes em termos regionais...
















Este mês é para rebentar com a escala das anomalias do


----------



## rmsg (19 Jun 2018 às 09:48)

Mora e Coruche com valores acima dos 40º!


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2018 às 20:44)

Boletim meteorológico preliminar de junho: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...GpuLfx/cli_20180601_20180630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

"O mês de junho de 2018 em Portugal Continental classificou-se como normal em relação à temperatura do ar e como muito chuvoso em relação à precipitação."

“Entre 15 e 25 de junho ocorreu uma onda de calor, na região Norte e em alguns locais do Centro, com duração entre 6 e 9 dias.”


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2018 às 00:12)

*"O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 25.17 °C, foi inferior ao normal, -0.19 °C, sendo o 2º valor mais baixo desde 2000" *
Isto é triste e ao mesmo tempo fenomenal, uma anomalia de -0,2ºC consegue ser dos mais baixos do século. 


*"O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em junho, 48.5 mm, corresponde a cerca de 150 % do valor normal mensal. Foi o 2º junho mais chuvoso desde 2000"*
Motivos para quase fazer uma festa


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2018 às 09:06)

Junho de 2018:https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAna=to&selAno=-1

Grande parte de Portugal continental com valores médios superiores a 18ºC.








Anomalia positiva no nordeste.







Algumas áreas com totais superiores a 100mm.






Boletim de junho:http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...kFwjWC/cli_20180601_20180630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2018 às 11:19)

*IPMA*
*Mês de junho foi o segundo mais chuvoso dos últimos 18 anos *
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...s-9567141.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2018 às 14:19)

*Previsão do AROME para hoje às 12h UTC vs Observações:*






Os valores observados são, na generalidade, mais baixos que o previsto.
Já ontem, se verificou a mesma coisa. Na run das 12h do GFS, a previsão para Coruche às 15h era de 43,0ºC. Àquela hora a EMA de Coruche registava 37,7ºC. A máxima acabou por ser de 39,2ºC.


Já agora, fica a* Previsão do AROME para hoje às 15h UTC*, 16h locais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

*Onda de calor de Agosto de 2018 | Previsões IPMA

2 de Agosto






3 de Agosto






4 de Agosto






Extremos do dia 1 de Agosto

Reguengos: 42ºC
Amareleja: 41,9ºC
Alvega: 41,9ºC






Extremos do dia 2 de Agosto

Mora: 45,7ºC
Alvega: 45,2ºC
Coruche: 44,9ºC
Amareleja: 44,7ºC
Reguengos: 44,5ºC
Tomar: 44,4ºC
Alcacér do Sal: 44,2ºC
Santarém: 44,1ºC
Pegões: 44ºC




*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 01:33)

*Calor extremo | Dia 03 de Agosto











Recordes quebrados (Fonte DN)




*


----------



## JPAG (5 Ago 2018 às 02:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Calor extremo | Dia 03 de Agosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apesar de não se ter batido o histórico mínimo e máximo de temperaturas podemos falar no dia mais quente desde que há registos? 
Foram muitos records locais batidos, tanto nas maximas como nas minimas.. e com valores assinaláveis e não apenas pequenas decimas.


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2018 às 13:04)

Calor extremo ontem em Portugal, panorama das máximas na rede do IPMA  






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2018 às 13:08)

Snifa disse:


> Calor extremo ontem em Portugal, panorama das máximas na rede do IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em maior resolução aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2018 às 13:46)

Não deixa de ser surpreendente, a estação de Olhão foi a estação com a máxima mais baixa desde de Coimbra até ao Algarve (excepto Cabo Carvoeiro e Santa Cruz mas aí são zonas bem especiais).

Valor louco em Sagres, com 40.4ºC, valor fenomenal em Martimlongo com 44.7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Esses valores na Figueira da Foz e em Sagres são completamente absurdos! Eram estações onde nunca se haviam atingido os 40ºC! Gostava também de ver algo parecido para as mínimas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2018 às 16:44)

Snifa disse:


> Calor extremo ontem em Portugal, panorama das máximas na rede do IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*41ºC *na P. da Rainha! 

*Mapa das mínimas: 32,1ºC em Portalegre, a 0,1ºC do recorde de Faro em 2003.




*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2018 às 17:08)

O report da estação de Portalegre no Ogimet é de 32.2ºC na Tmin, o que igualaria Faro, mas acho que só tem de aceitar a derrota, Faro wins.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2018 às 17:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> O report da estação de Portalegre no Ogimet é de 32.2ºC na Tmin, o que igualaria Faro, mas acho que só tem de aceitar a derrota, Faro wins.


É comum haver assim diferenças de décimas, se bem que como já referi, o IPMA apresenta também um valor de 32ºC para Faro num relatório da época...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Já saiu o relatório de julho, depois desta última semana é fácil esquecer, mas o mês passado até foi bastante frio, principalmente no interior centro e no sul! Aqui vai o resumo do IPMA:
O mês de julho classifica-se como muito frio em relação à temperatura do ar e seco em relação à precipitação. Julho de 2018, com anomalia da temperatura média do ar de-1.02 °C, é o mais frio desde 2000. Valores de temperatura média inferiores ocorreram em cerca de 18 % dos anos (desde 1931). O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 27.25 °C, foi 1.47 °C inferior ao normal e corresponde ao valor mais baixo dos últimos 30 anos (Figura 2). O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 15.05 °C, foi 0.57 °C inferior ao normal. Durante o mês os valores de temperatura do ar foram em geral inferiores ao valor normal, exceto no período de 7 a 10, no dia 17 e no dia 22 onde foram superiores. De destacar os valores de diários de temperatura máxima nos primeiros dias do mês, de 1 a 5, muito inferiores ao valor médio (Figura 4). O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em julho, 7.8 mm, corresponde a cerca de 57 % do valor normal (Figura 5). Nos primeiros dias do mês e entre os dias 11 e 13, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, ocorreram aguaceiros fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada. De acordo com o índice PDSI, a 31 de julho não existe seca meteorológica em Portugal continental. No final do mês 1.9 % do território estava na classe de chuva moderada e 91.9 % na classe de chuva fraca, 5.8 % na classe normal e 0.4 % na classe de seca fraca.


----------



## rokleon (11 Ago 2018 às 12:24)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/





Anomalias negativas por praticamente todo o país.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2018 às 17:02)

Update do índice:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2018 às 16:01)

*1º de Setembro* valente para o litoral acima de Peniche, a relembrar um bocado o mítico início de Setembro de 2016:






*Novos recordes para Coimbra (Becanta), Figueira da Foz *e potencialmente no Porto também. Viana do Castelo teve a 0,1ºC do recorde.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2018 às 19:38)

O valor de Anadia(41,2 graus) também é impressionante, não fazia ideia que era uma zona tão quente aquando ocorrem estes dias mais tórridos. 

Hoje a estação do Pinhão terá ido aos 40 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2018 às 20:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> O valor de Anadia(41,2 graus) também é impressionante, não fazia ideia que era uma zona tão quente aquando ocorrem estes dias mais tórridos.
> 
> Hoje a estação do Pinhão terá ido aos 40 graus.


Também uma exceção à regra, teve a 0,4ºC do recorde de 2016.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2018 às 21:10)

Sempre ouvi dizer, está-se bem é no Algarve.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2018 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sempre ouvi dizer, está-se bem é no Algarve.


Isso é agora, há uma semana eram o forno de Portugal


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2018 às 21:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso é agora, há uma semana eram o forno de Portugal



Este Verão, foi muito soft, se calhar nem 30 noites tropicais tivemos, nos outros anos anda sempre à volta de 70/80 noites tropicais, e quem sabe foi o ano com menos noites tropicais desde faço registos (2008).

Este ano, o Verão veio uns dias só e bateu recordes, isso sim, dá que pensar, nem tivemos calor sustentado durante semanas como no ano passado.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Set 2018 às 19:09)

Saiu o relatório do mês de agosto, qual não é o meu enorme espanto quando vejo como temperatura mínima mais alta em Portalegre o valor de "apenas" 30,7ºC! Não sei se será alguma gralha, ou se terão desconsiderado o valor de 32,1ºC que foi divulgado na altura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2018 às 00:20)

Pontos do relatório a sublinhar de Agosto deste ano:

Este foi o *2º mês de agosto mais quente*, depois de 2003. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi de 24.50 °C, *+2.35 °C* acima do valor normal;

O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, *32.41 °C foi o mais alto desde 1931*, com uma anomalia de* +3.61 °C *(Figura 2);

*Dia 4 de agosto foi o dia mais quente do século XXI, em Portugal continental e dos 5 dias mais quentes deste século,* 4 verificaram-se nos primeiros dias de agosto de 2018;

Foram excedidos os *extremos absolutos da temperatura máxima em mais de 40 % das estações* e em cerca de 30% das estações foram ultrapassados os maiores valores da temperatura mínima;

Em relação à precipitação, *o mês de agosto foi o 3º mais seco desde 2000 *(Figura 7). O total de precipitação neste mês, 1.9 mm;

Referência ainda para o *dia 4 com 17 estações a registar valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 45 °C.*
O único comentário que posso fazer é que isto está cada vez pior... Foram precisos 15 anos para se repetir um evento à la 2003, a partir de agora esse intervalo deve ir reduzindo com as alterações climáticas. Agosto está cada vez mais quente e seco. Ironia é o constraste gigante com o mês de Julho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2018 às 15:57)

Primeiro dia de Outono a marcar uns excecionais *40,1ºC* na estação de Alvega, máxima mais alta da Europa.






Mapa das mínimas, com Portalegre a fazer *26,1ºC*, mínima mais alta de toda a Europa:


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2018 às 19:00)

Aqueles 38ºC no Vale do Douro (Pinhão - Santa Bárbara) mostram a capacidade de retenção do calor nesta altura do ano.
A zona entre a Régua e Barca D`alva é incrível, uma zona micro-climática que prima por valores muito altos de temperatura a entrar por outubro dentro em muito dos anos.
É excelente para as colheitas tardias dos vinhos do douro...


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2018 às 20:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Aqueles 38ºC no Vale do Douro (Pinhão - Santa Bárbara) mostram a capacidade de retenção do calor nesta altura do ano.
> A zona entre a Régua e Barca D`alva é incrível, uma zona micro-climática que prima por valores muito altos de temperatura a entrar por outubro dentro em muito dos anos.
> É excelente para as colheitas tardias dos vinhos do douro...



O Vale do Douro, em situações de tempo quente é um enorme desafio. Estive lá o ano passado com 40ºC e é muito complicado para quem não está habituado a calor extremo e humidades altas. Deve ser por essa mesma razão, que o Vinho do Porto mantêm a sua enorme e destacável qualidade.


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2018 às 10:34)

Temperaturas máximas ontem, 3 localidades a chegarem aos* +40ºC!*


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2018 às 10:16)

https://www.publico.pt/2018/10/01/s...o-mais-quente-de-sempre-foi-este-ano-1845684#



> “Extremamente quente e seco.” É assim que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) define este Setembro. Com recurso aos dados até dia 27, o instituto prevê que este será, “muito provavelmente”, o Setembro mais quente desde que há registos, com uma temperatura média de 23,1ºC. Deste universo que vai até 1931, o Setembro de 1985 é o segundo mais quente, com uma média de 22,89ºC.
> 
> “À partida deverá ser [o Setembro mais quente] porque a diferença para o que vem a seguir, que foi em 1985, ainda é razoável”, explicou Vanda Pires, meteorologista da divisão de clima e alterações climáticas do IPMA, sobre os dados fornecidos ao PÚBLICO a 28 de Setembro. A especialista em clima só não é taxativa na afirmação porque quando falou ao PÚBLICO, na sexta-feira à tarde, ainda faltavam dois dias para o mês acabar — sábado e domingo, dias em que as temperaturas máximas acabaram por rondar os 30 graus em grande parte do continente. Dias de Verão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2018 às 10:37)

Registos impressionantes


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2018 às 23:49)

*"Setembro mais quente desde 1931" - IPMA
O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 30.21 °C foi o mais alto desde 1931, com uma anomalia de +3.92 °C.















*
O cenário de seca acho que já era prevísivel. Recordes atrás de recordes é o que mais se vê nestes últimos 3 anitos. As alterações climáticas estão a acontecer perante nós, já não é nada do futuro.´
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...eRHlDI/cli_20180901_20180930_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Out 2018 às 07:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos impressionantes


Leiria não aparece...
Desde 2011 registei este ano a temperatura máxima do mês de Setembro, 39.0°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2018 às 11:51)

WHORTAS disse:


> Leiria não aparece...
> Desde 2011 registei este ano a temperatura máxima do mês de Setembro, 39.0°C



Provavelmente foi porque não teve 6 dias seguidos com temperaturas acima da média, isto baseado nos dias mínimos com temperaturas acima da média que o mapa apresenta! Mas consulta a tua estação e verifica


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Out 2018 às 23:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Provavelmente foi porque não teve 6 dias seguidos com temperaturas acima da média, isto baseado nos dias mínimos com temperaturas acima da média que o mapa apresenta! Mas consulta a tua estação e verifica


Sim, é correto.
Só foram 2 dias.
Obrigado pela explicação/atenção.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 00:24)

WHORTAS disse:


> Sim, é correto.
> Só foram 2 dias.
> Obrigado pela explicação/atenção.



De nada, então 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2018 às 11:09)

Temperaturas mínimas* mais normais para a época*, quase nos negativos no nordeste transmontano. 
Devem ter ocorrido as primeiras geadas em alguns locais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2018 às 21:00)

De salientar o valor da rajada aquando a passagem do ex-Michael no dia 15, Santa Cruz com *97,2 km/h:





*
Cabo Carvoeiro foi à vida, coitada, imagino que a rajada no Cabo da Roca deva ter passado os 100 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2018 às 18:59)

Com a chuva pelo Sul, temos estes dias raros em que o Norte consegue a máxima do país, neste caso, Viana do Castelo:

19/10


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2018 às 20:24)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Agosto de 2018 no Algarve: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3101-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-878938


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2018 às 22:46)

Resumo climatológico de Outubro 2018 (Portugal Continental): http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...nTbvRm/cli_20181001_20181031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2018 às 01:19)

Como já tinha referido anteriormente, o mês de Outubro trouxe novos recordes extremos de temperatura mínima. Agora a confirmação do IPMA:






Portalegre com mínima de 2,3 ºC; nunca tinha feito tanto frio em Outubro em Portalegre desde 1942, quando começou a série de registos (ou seja, *há pelo menos 76 anos que não fazia tanto frio em Portalegre no mês de Outubro*).

Em Estremoz, a temperatura mais baixa ocorreu dia 29 com temperatura mínima de 3,3 ºC, o que constitui também um novo recorde de frio para o mês de Outubro, segundo os meus registos.

Pena a ausência de dados relativamente à temperatura máxima...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Setembro de 2018 no Algarve: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3115-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-882889


----------



## Thomar (12 Nov 2018 às 09:07)

Que rega ontem, Pampilhosa da Serra:* 152,7mm*!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2018 às 09:29)

Igualmente incrível ou quiçá mesmo mais impressionante os 66,9 mm do Cabo Raso, estamos a falar de um local com média anual de uns 400 mm se tanto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2018 às 15:29)

Deixo aqui uma tabela com os acumulados no Noroeste, os números a vermelho são falhas de valores e "suposições".

*Precipitação no Noroeste entre dia 1 e 11 de Novembro:





*


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Nov 2018 às 08:33)

https://www.radiopax.com/reservas-de-agua-cairam-nas-albufeiras-da-regiao/


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2018 às 08:37)

Dados referentes ao final de outubro. Já choveu alguma coisa nestes primeiros 12 dias de novembro.


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2018 às 02:06)

Estações do sotavento algarvio da Direcção Regional de Agricultura, Outubro de 2018. Valores ligeiramente acima da média, mas nada por aí além.

Cacela: 95 mm
Castro Marim: 75 mm
Tavira: 89 mm
Luz de Tavira: 98 mm
Maragota: 154 mm
Patacão: 123 mm

Pena não termos estações no nordeste algarvio, na serra e nas ilhas barreira da ria.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 05:18)

Curioso como essa estação no patacao 4 km a nordeste do aeroporto apresenta o dobro da precipitacao face à faro. Isso é algo q acontece muito frequentemente. Se calhar a média mensal é anual até a da equivalente a outras como Aveiro. Enfim...
Nunca acreditei nos valores dessa estação do patacao.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2018 às 13:15)

Já está disponível o boletim completo de Outubro para Portugal Continental  link


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 13:33)

E a estação da maragota com mais precipitação do que muitas a norte do país. Lolll


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 13:34)

Em relação ao boletim a precipitação ela foi normal em faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Resumo Climatológico no mês de Outubro de 2018 no Algarve: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3124-resumo-climatologico-no-mes-de-885106


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2018 às 13:22)

Confirma aqui o IPMA os 130 mm de precipitação que a minha estação registou pela Manta Rota em Outubro. 

PS: Em novembro levo já mais de 160 mm


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

No ano hidrológico 2003/2004 foram cerca de 200 mm ou mais de diferença entre a estação de Vila Real de Santo António e a estação de Faro (Faro ficou com 400 e tal mm, VRSA com perto de 700 mm), estas  diferenças não devem admirar ninguém. Também existem situações de cut off que depois equilibram as coisas e dão valores superiores à região de Faro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

frederico disse:


> No ano hidrológico 2003/2004 foram cerca de 200 mm ou mais de diferença entre a estação de Vila Real de Santo António e a estação de Faro (Faro ficou com 400 e tal mm, VRSA com perto de 700 mm), estas  diferenças não devem admirar ninguém. Também existem situações de cut off que depois equilibram as coisas e dão valores superiores à região de Faro.



Não é a primeira vez nem a última que isto acontece por vezes normalmente durante o Outono... Por estas bandas Outubro ficou na média e Novembro vai ficar com um valor idêntico ao de Outubro cerca de 60 mm.
O Outono em balanço final de forma geral ficou na média ou ligeiramente acima.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2018 às 19:21)

O problema nesta década tem sido sempre os Invernos .... Secos.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O problema nesta década tem sido sempre os Invernos .... Secos.



Em contrapartida nos últimos dez anos as Primaveras foram chuvosas e as médias mensais de Março estão a recuperar. Pelo menos em Dezembro é normal que caia um pouco pois olhando para outras normais as médias mensais de Dezembro eram de 70/80 mm, e depois sobem para cerca de 120 mm, enquanto Março cai a pique para menos de 40 mm. Talvez isto esteja a equilibrar um pouco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Nov 2018 às 23:56)

Está se a perder imenso em Dezembro e a recuperar algo em Março só que tb se tem perdido em Janeiro e Fevereiro.
Mas sim com esta década as médias mensais vão ficar mais equilibradas. Dezembro quebra para cerca de 80 mm enquanto que Março sobe para uns 45 mm .


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2018 às 00:21)

Desde 2006 até 2018, estação de Cacela, meses de Março e Dezembro...


73.8 mm; 34.4 mm
26.2 mm; 78.2 mm
31.4 mm; 48.6 mm
26.2 mm; 308.6 mm
71.6 mm; 176.4 mm
195.8 mm; 4 mm
51.6 mm; 26 mm
143.6 mm; 27 mm
69 mm; 8.4 mm
41.6 m; 67.4 mm
20.2 mm; 90.4 mm
90.4 mm; 36.8 mm
167.8 mm; ?

Para já Março está com 84.1 mm de média, isto é um valor típico de normais anteriores a 1980, quando Março era o mês mais chuvoso do ano em algumas estações meteorológicas. Dezembro está com 82.3 mm, outro valor típico de normais mais antigas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Nov 2018 às 10:13)

Mas já reparaste na média até ao momento desta década para o mês de Dezembro que ainda vai piorar bastante mais. Pouco mais de 30 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Nov 2018 às 10:17)

O mês de Novembro a norte do Tejo teve cerca de 200 % do normal. A sul com excepção de algumas zonas do Algarve inclusive Faro teve cerca de 120 %. Portanto vamos assistir ao fim da situacao de seca .. E um aumento considerável na maior parte das barragens. Veremos agora o que nos reserva os próximos meses.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2018 às 11:28)

Inversão térmica bastante pronunciada hoje às 8 da manhã, de destacar a ocorrência de temperaturas acima dos 10ºC (que de resto só se verificam nos cabos da Grande Lisboa, em Sines e em Viana do Castelo) em Portalegre, Penhas Douradas e na Foia, esta última com a temperatura mais alta do país, acima dos 15ºC inclusivamente, com Aljezur ao lado com a segunda temperatura mais baixa (a mesma de Carrazeda de Ansiães, mais baixa só na Aldeia do Souto), com 15ºC de diferença entre as 2 estações.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2018 às 20:51)

Brutal diferença entre Dezembro 2017 vs Dezembro 2018 (com mais verde):


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2018 às 21:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Inversão térmica bastante pronunciada hoje às 8 da manhã, de destacar a ocorrência de temperaturas acima dos 10ºC (que de resto só se verificam nos cabos da Grande Lisboa, em Sines e em Viana do Castelo) em Portalegre, Penhas Douradas e na Foia, esta última com a temperatura mais alta do país, acima dos 15ºC inclusivamente, com Aljezur ao lado com a segunda temperatura mais baixa (a mesma de Carrazeda de Ansiães, mais baixa só na Aldeia do Souto), com 15ºC de diferença entre as 2 estações.



Notável sem dúvida  a diferença entre Aljezur e Monchique, geada vs ar morno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2018 às 02:15)

Relatório de Novembro, o esperado:


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2018 às 16:16)

Numa demonstração do quão estranho tem sido este ano, creio (corrijam-me se estiver enganado) que no pós-março o menor valor de temperatura registado em Portugal foi os -3,1ºC registados nas Penhas Douradas já em outubro, e parece-me possível que não seja batido até ao final do ano!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2018 às 11:43)

No dia 22 Dezembro, Aljezur registou a máxima mais alta assim como a mínima mais baixa de toda a rede IPMA.

22-12-2018 : *0,2ºC* / *21,2ºC*


Resumindo, é aquele comportamento térmico do costume.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 16:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Numa demonstração do quão estranho tem sido este ano, creio (corrijam-me se estiver enganado) que no pós-março o menor valor de temperatura registado em Portugal foi os -3,1ºC registados nas Penhas Douradas já em outubro, e parece-me possível que não seja batido até ao final do ano!


Saiu o relatório de dezembro e confirma-se que o menor valor da mínima na 2ª metade do ano foi em outubro, deve ser invulgar. De resto, e se em relação à precipitação tivemos um mês realmente muito seco, a temperatura esteve acima do normal mas nada de especial, e a mínima até esteve ligeiramente abaixo, ao contrário de algumas descrições "catastróficas" que se viam aqui no fórum. Nós estamos é mal (bem) habituados: nos últimos 18 anos, tivemos 14 dezembros com anomalia negativa, muitos dos quais com anomalias negativas de 1 ºC ou até mais! Pena a maioria dos meses ser quase o oposto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2019 às 16:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o relatório de dezembro e confirma-se que o menor valor da mínima na 2ª metade do ano foi em outubro, deve ser invulgar. De resto, e se em relação à precipitação tivemos um mês realmente muito seco, a temperatura esteve acima do normal mas nada de especial, e a mínima até esteve ligeiramente abaixo, ao contrário de algumas descrições "catastróficas" que se viam aqui no fórum. Nós estamos é mal (bem) habituados: nos últimos 18 anos, tivemos 14 dezembros com anomalia negativa, muitos dos quais com anomalias negativas de 1 ºC ou até mais! Pena a maioria dos meses ser quase o oposto...


Verdade, a primeira década de 2000 parece ter sido bem fria. Já o final desta tem sido quente. Dezembro é um mês muito dificil ainda de analisar, mas claramente ruma ao aumento da média da temperatura. 






Infelizmente tudo abaixo do Tejo está em seca fraca:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2019 às 17:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Verdade, a primeira década de 2000 parece ter sido bem fria. Já o final desta tem sido quente. Dezembro é um mês muito dificil ainda de analisar, mas claramente ruma ao aumento da média da temperatura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tendência é mesmo o aumento da média da temperatura e diminuição da média da precipitação. Pelos vistos, sempre teve um historial de ser extremo, ora era bastante chuvoso como bastante seco. No entanto desde 2000, em 18 anos só houve 4 meses de dezembro chuvosos. 





Já se estava à espera que a região sul entrasse toda em seca novamente porque os acumulados foram inferiores a 50mm em praticamente todos os locais. Aqui foi cerca de 30mm. O problema foi de terem sido só 3 dias de chuva porque até choveu bem nesses poucos dias.
Veremos como se comporta Janeiro até ao final, a 1ª quinzena será seca mas bem fria, algo que até é normal.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2019 às 17:49)

Nas regiões com alguma altitude as anomalias de temperatura foram bem maiores. Aqui em Bragança tivemos uma anomalia das máximas bem maior que a de 2015, 2016 ou 2017. A estação das Penhas Douradas ficou com um valor médio mensal bem superior a 7ºC, quando a normal deve andar perto de 4ºC. A Guarda também deve ter ficado com anomalias brutais.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2019 às 18:02)

joralentejano disse:


> A tendência é mesmo o aumento da média da temperatura e diminuição da média da precipitação. Pelos vistos, sempre teve um historial de ser extremo, ora era bastante chuvoso como bastante seco. No entanto desde 2000, em 18 anos só houve 4 meses de dezembro chuvosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dezembro é um dos meses que tem vindo a perder precipitação... já lá vão 8 anos consecutivos em que o mês de Dezembro é seco.
A este ritmo daqui a 30 anos as médias de precipitação em Dezembro serão bastante inferiores ao que se verifica agora neste período 81-2010.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2019 às 16:26)

Saiu o resumo de 2018, ano normal, quer em relação à precipitação, quer em relação à temperatura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2019 às 23:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Saiu o resumo de 2018, ano normal, quer em relação à precipitação, quer em relação à temperatura.


Para completar:












Temperatura: Foi um ano de extremos, os excessos de Agosto e Setembro foram colmatados pelos meses de Fevereiro e Março, aliado a uma preponderância de anomalias nas temperaturas mínimas. 






Precipitação: Quanto a chuva é o mesmo, a maioria dos meses não atingia as normais, Março e Novembro foram meses muito chuvosos. 

Extremos: 






De não esquecer, existem médias e muita matemática, mas a atmosfera é um sistema muitooo complicado. Assim de cima, pode ter sido um ano normal, mas houve meses maus e bons, há de certeza regiões que saíram do ano com anomalias gigantes que não constam na avaliação global da rede do IPMA. 

Comparando com 2016 e 2017, houve uma melhoria na precipitação, a meu ver. Foi um ano de extremos nas temperaturas, por outro lado.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2019 às 00:00)

Cacela com *10.8 mm* em Dezembro, No resto do sotavento os valores são semelhantes. Ano civil normal em termos de precipitação e ligeiramente mais fresco que anos anteriores.

Janeiro: 35 mm
Fev: 56.6 mm
Mar: 167.8 mm
Abr: 86.8 mm
Mai: 24.6 mm
Jun: 9.4 mm
Jul, Ago, Set: 0.0 mm
Out: 95.4 mm
Nov: 59.4 mm
Dez: 10.8 mm

Total: 545.8 mm
Média: ~550 mm

Agora é fazer figas para que o ano hidrológico seja novamente salvo pela Primavera pois Dezembro já falhou em grande, e Janeiro vai pelo mesmo caminho. Ainda faltam cair quase 400 mm para chegar à média, mas para os ecossistemas da zona e para a agricultura é importante que tenhamos pelo menos uns 350 mm.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2019 às 00:01)

Cacela com *10.8 mm* em Dezembro, No resto do sotavento os valores são semelhantes. Ano civil normal em termos de precipitação e ligeiramente mais fresco que anos anteriores.

Janeiro: 35 mm
Fev: 56.6 mm
Mar: 167.8 mm
Abr: 86.8 mm
Mai: 24.6 mm
Jun: 9.4 mm
Jul, Ago, Set: 0.0 mm
Out: 95.4 mm
Nov: 59.4 mm
Dez: 10.8 mm

Total: 545.8 mm
Média: ~550 mm

Agora é fazer figas para que o ano hidrológico seja novamente salvo pela Primavera pois Dezembro já falhou em grande, e Janeiro vai pelo mesmo caminho. Ainda faltam cair quase 400 mm para chegar à média, mas para os ecossistemas da zona e para a agricultura é importante que tenhamos pelo menos uns 350 mm.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2019 às 18:37)

Saiu o boletim de dezembro, em relação à precipitação foi uma "tragédia": menos de 50% em todo o território exceto no litoral Norte! Em relação à temperatura tivemos um mês quente a Norte e normal a Sul, nada de "espetacular", o que vai de encontro àquilo que já aqui referi, que as queixas em termos de temperatura que aqui houve foram bastante exageradas


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2019 às 13:00)

Resumo climatológico do mês de Dezembro de 2018 no Algarve: https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3164-resumo-climatologico-do-mes-de-896030


----------

